# New guy here and new boarder!



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

sj250 said:


> Hey everyone. Name is Shawn. From Alberta. Just registered for the site but I've spent a ton of time reading stuff on here. A ton of great info and I look forward to hanging out here more. After always wanting to learn to board we booked a condo for the weekend by Sunshine Village for my 30th bday last month and I finally gave it a try and now I'm insanely addicted. Been 5 times already in a little over a month and going again this weekend! I finally have a reason to love our loooooong winters. :thumbsup:


Welcome! Our season is the longest in the country I think. Nakiska and Norquay opened in Late Oct, Sunshine and Lake Louise mid-nov and they'll be open until mid to late May... Woo hoo!!! :yahoo:


----------



## sj250 (Mar 18, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Welcome! Our season is the longest in the country I think. Nakiska and Norquay opened in Late Oct, Sunshine and Lake Louise mid-nov and they'll be open until mid to late May... Woo hoo!!! :yahoo:


I've heard that! It's awesome. Last Thursday when I woke up to that huge blast of snow I was so excited for Saturday. It really changes your whole outlook on winter! And thanks!


----------

